# Long presentation tomorrow...



## AwkardDuck (Apr 13, 2017)

So, I've always been terrible at presenting in front of people. I am taking a higher level Neuroscience class. I was gone for the first couple of days of school due to airport issues and was unfortunately given the short end of the stick. I was given the first presentation of the term. This is only my second week of class and I have to do a 40 minute presentation worth 33.3% of my total grade. I'm freaking out right now. I usually take medication that helps me concentrate but, It was left back home since we were delayed for so many days, I wasn't able to pick up my medicine back home like planned. I told this to my professor and he told me "don't worry about it, you will be fine just show me that you understand what you read and you will be ok." while this increased my confidence. I am still presenting on something really complex with little preparation. I have two options. Today at midnight (2 hours 30 mins from now) I have the choice of swapping the class for something else. The con to this is that I will be switching most likely to a class that doesn't do anything for my major, and I'll ruin my professors schedule since a student is reviewing my presentation worth 33.3 percent of their grade too and tomorrows lecture will mostly focus on my presentation. I'm not sure what to do, I'm freaking out just thinking about it. The only pros of sticking with the class is that this is a cool professor and that this is the only presentation of the term. Also, there are only 12-15 students in the class so that means I wont have that many faces staring at me which is a plus compared to 50+ students. However, I am terrified about blanking out like I sometimes do in social settings and I also sweat like crazy. I'm not sure how to speak for 40 mins about a complex topic. The longest presentation I've done in college was only 8 mins long and that seemed like it lasted forever. What do you guys recommend? Drop the class and take some BS class that will probably be essay base and possibly ruin my relationship with this professor,(which is important but again not really) and take another class non-seminar based next term? Or should I just present and hope that I don't break down into a terrible long session of sweating and stuttering? Any advice would be great! Thank you so much for reading. 

P.S. I'm presenting using power-point and allowed any type of memory help such as notes or the article that i'm presenting during the presentation.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This is the only presentation? Just do it! I know its so scary trust me been there. But once its done boom you're in the clear. Use index cards to read off of.


----------



## Neon Violetear (Apr 13, 2017)

Your professor seems to understand your situation so I say you should still go for it. Swapping classes that don't go towards your degree will only hurt you in the long run and I don't think you'll feel very good afterwards just to avoid doing a presentation. 

As far as your presentation performance goes, talk slowly and clearly to avoid stuttering, and stick to any notes or flashcards if you can't look at the crowd. If it makes you feel better, there's no way I could pay attention to a 40 minute long presentation no matter what it's about, so there probably won't be many eyes on you to begin with. 

Have confidence in what you've put together, and once it's done you'll feel that sweet sweet weight lift off your shoulders.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Just ask yourself, "How would James Holmes have handled this?" and then don't do that.


----------

